# Need links with smegma pearl/cyst photos!



## colaga (Nov 7, 2003)

Hi, can anyone please help me to find the link with photos and descriptions of smegma pearl and cyst?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fellow Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

There should be one here: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=764732


----------

